
A coronavirus outbreak in jails or prisons could turn into a nightmare - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/3/17/21181515/coronavirus-covid-19-jails-prisons-mass-incarceration
======
pmoriarty
One of the best ways to prepare for this is to reduce overcrowding in prisons
by releasing most non-violent offenders and petty criminals.

Even then, it won't be enough, but it should make a significant difference by
reducing the number of people in close contact in a natural breeding ground
for disease.

Of course, in the current political climate it'll never happen.

